# What morphs are my BPs?



## BigNelly (Jan 9, 2017)

So, I 'inherited' some sub-adult royals and wasn't given much info on their backgrounds, including what morphs they are...

Could anybody try to help please?

I'm assuming these are all Butter/Lesser, but I'm not confident in that haha.

TIA


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What were they described as by the person who sold them to you ?

IMO - Lesser is in all four, with possibly Mojave in #3 as most of the alien heads are floating, but that's not always an indicator. Pictures taken in sunlight tend to provide better colouration,


----------



## BigNelly (Jan 9, 2017)

Malc said:


> What were they described as by the person who sold them to you ?
> 
> IMO - Lesser is in all four, with possibly Mojave in #3 as most of the alien heads are floating, but that's not always an indicator. Pictures taken in sunlight tend to provide better colouration,


Well... they came with daft names like Peanut and Butters, so not a lot to go on. I'll get some fresh pics when the sun is out again. Thanks!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree that they got lesser in, at least 1,2 and 4 - I can't see the back of 3 but I feel it is missing the typical lesser 'stripe' on the back. If the alien heads wouldn't be floating I'd say Pastel Lesser ... Man such a nightmare with them genes


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> I agree that they got lesser in, at least 1,2 and 4 - I can't see the back of 3 but I feel it is missing the typical lesser 'stripe' on the back. If the alien heads wouldn't be floating I'd say Pastel Lesser ... Man such a nightmare with them genes


Definitely not a Pastel Lesser, all the above have dark brown heads, no fading, and the coloration lacks the washed out effect that pastel gives - For reference he's one of my Pastel Lessers


----------



## BigNelly (Jan 9, 2017)

Ah right ok.

So the male in the 2nd pic was bred to a mojave and produced these guys (yes the weird one died, it seemed super weak the whole time and died after shedding)

But a couple of the babies don't look like what I'd expect from a Lesser x Mojo pairing...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The BEL would suggest Lesser Mojave which is expected, especially as the pupil is black. I'm not sure about the yellow. It could be that there is yellow belly in the mix, but there is certainly a strong hint of yellow there. But part of the issue is that colours are bold is hatchlings and don't always reflect the true colouration of the parent snakes. The flanks of my Pastel hatchlings were very orange for several months, but then the orange started fading and now it's non-existent.

Did the Mojave that the male get paired with have any other genes in it ? Shure its not a pastave (mojave pastel)


----------

